# Really weird illness this morning.



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I went to check on my mice before I left for uni this morning and picked up my ill mouse (respiritory infection and mite problems) and gave her a cuddle. Then I had a look in the nest at my other 5 girls and thought awww they are all so fast asleep. I picked one up when I noticed a scab on her back and realized she was limp, shivery, cold and very weak. Her eyes were all goopy and stuck together and she couldn't muster the energy to struggle against me turning her upside down to see if I could see any obvious cause. I then picked up each of the other 4 and they were all suffering the same symptoms. I put them all in a carry box and phoned the vets to take them in ASAP. I took them inside and put a hot water bottle under the box. Whilst I was waiting for my appointment, which was about an hour afterwards, they all woke up and got all their energy back. Their eyes unstuck and they started moving around all happily and back to normal. My first thought was they were too cold in their nest and being in the warm just woke them up....but why was my other mouse perfectly warm and happy? Especially as she has the weak immune system! I took them to the vets anyway but she couldn't explain it anymore than I could! It was like they had started to hibernate or something. I felt for sure they had got an infection and were going to die or have to be PTS.

Has anyone else experienced this? 
Thanks


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Perhaps their water bottle hadn't been working?

Had you or anyone nelse used any sort of sprays or anything in the room the night before or earlier that morning?

Have you been treating them all for mites?....you wouldn't have just one mouse with mite problems...they either all have mites or none of them do.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I change it every day and check it before I put it in so I don't think so =/ and that wouldnt explain Rosie being unaffected...I treated them all for mites last tuesday, other than that nothing was different! The others show no signs of the mites affecting them, only Rosie has been losing her fur and scratching her ears lots.


----------

